# damn.... forgot a watch....



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

so, with it being a day off for me, and some decent (and sunny) weather for a change, I spent the day outside enjoying a few  and... trying out my nifty new ForresTray!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice! I would say that was one good day!


----------



## normoo-cl (May 5, 2008)

Watch????????????


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

that looks like a great day !! looks hot outside tho , i like me friday night no sun sessions hehe


----------



## Bispo3 (Sep 30, 2007)

nice ashtray....you make that yourself?


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Looks like a nice afternoon.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

Bispo3 said:


> nice ashtray....you make that yourself?


that's not just an ashtray.... that's a *ForresTray*™ 
(This product is meant for educational purposes only. Any resemblance to real persons, living or dead is purely coincidental. Void where prohibited. Some assembly required. List each check separately by bank number. Batteries not included. Contents may settle during shipment. Use only as directed. No other warranty expressed or implied. Do not use while operating a motor vehicle or heavy equipment. Postage will be paid by addressee. Subject to CAB approval. This is not an offer to sell securities. Apply only to affected area. May be too intense for some viewers. Do not stamp. Use other side for additional listings. For recreational use only. Do not disturb. All models over 18 years of age. If condition persists, consult your physician. No user-serviceable parts inside. Freshest if eaten before date on carton. Subject to change without notice. Times approximate. Simulated picture. No postage necessary if mailed in the United States. Breaking seal constitutes acceptance of agreement. For off-road use only. As seen on TV. One size fits all. Many suitcases look alike. Contains a substantial amount of non-tobacco ingredients. Colors may, in time, fade. We have sent the forms which seem to be right for you. Slippery when wet. For office use only. Not affiliated with the American Red Cross. Drop in any mailbox. Edited for television. Keep cool; process promptly. Post office will not deliver without postage. List was current at time of printing. Return to sender, no forwarding order on file, unable to forward. Not responsible for direct, indirect, incidental or consequential damages resulting from any defect, error or failure to perform. At participating locations only. Not the Beatles. )


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

looks like a great day..who needs a stinking watch


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

normoo said:


> Watch????????????












(ok, it seemed funnier when I posted it...)


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

i see that case over there!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Hope you enjoy the summer like weather Rick cause winter is right around the corner...:lol:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

It may not be the beach on Fire Island but it looks like a great afternoon! :biggrin:


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

ngetal said:


> (ok, it seemed funnier when I posted it...)


I did quite enjoy the caption myself Rick... Well done Sir


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks like it was a great afternoon! There is one thing that puzzles me. Where is all the snow?:lol:


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Great pics man! Looks like an awesome time!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome smoke and awesome ForresTray!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

matt3 said:


> Looks like it was a great afternoon! There is one thing that puzzles me. Where is all the snow?:lol:


well, dang.... ya caught me out... :sorry:
would you believe that they're posed shots, with a painting as a backdrop so it hides the snow? :errrr:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

looks like a nice day


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Thats why we have to wait that long for your 2000st post... lucky me!! :roflmao:


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

:lol:damn.... forgot a watch.... 


That sir, is funny. Great pics, too. I loved the progressive photos. Great shadowing too. I think the watch would have put it over the top though.:roflmao:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice combo


----------

